# Regular Ordinary Swedish Meal Time



## Smelge (May 18, 2011)

Introducing, the Culinary Viking:

[yt]ERlk0TKGlwg[/yt]

http://www.youtube.com/user/SwedishMealTime


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 19, 2011)

You are now subscribed to SwedishMealTime.


----------



## LizardKing (May 20, 2011)

I forgot to comment on this, but I found it very entertaining.


----------

